# Apple wine from Apple cider or from fresh pressed juice?



## geek (Sep 4, 2016)

I never made apple wine and may be interested in making a 5gal batch.
Apple cider at a local orchard is about $5/gal.

Since apple cider is pasteurized, I think, it may have preservatives.

Is there a good reason to make the wine from fresh juice from fresh crushed apples and not apple cider?


----------



## geek (Sep 4, 2016)

The orchard responded to one of my questions, here's their reply:

"*No preservatives are added. It is pasteurized by heating for a few seconds and then brought back down. Our mash can't be touched or sold after it is pressed though.*"


----------



## BernardSmith (Sep 4, 2016)

So they are telling you that their juice from pressed apples is preservative free. My preference would be to use UV light pasteurized juice because I think that heat pasteurization damages the flavor (compare cheese made from raw milk vs pasteurized milk - and the damage any heat treatment does to milk proteins)


----------



## geek (Sep 4, 2016)

If that cider has no chemicals or preservatives at all then it sounds like a good option to make wine compared to buying apples and doing the whole process, a LOT easier [emoji4]


----------



## FTC Wines (Sep 4, 2016)

Varis, it was great talking to you today. Hope I answered your questions. To reiterate we have made Apple Wine from both "fast pasteurized " cider & real apples. The orchard in Ga had cider similar to what your stating. No preservatives, it made a good Apple wine. But the second year I enhanced the gal of cider with 4 cored & minced apples & a handful of raisins. That seemed to have better body & flavor. Your right it is a lot less work. Just remembered that the Orchard had all the "fast past" juice in refrigerated coolers, with a best by date of say 2 weeks, because there were no preservatives in it. We also make a lot of Apple Wine from real apples. We used a bushel, approx 45 lbs, to 5 gals of wine. Stayman Winesaps were our fav, but a mix of various apples works very well. As I said try a gal or two of Spiced Apple Wine. After a the wine has cleared add some cinnamon sticks, ginger and a clove. This wine pairs perfectly with a Turkey or a Ham dinner. It's always on our Thanksgiving table. If you need anything else call or PM me. Roy


----------



## geek (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks Roy.


----------



## Johny99 (Sep 4, 2016)

I've done it both ways. I live in apple country so fresh pressed juice w/o preservatives and unpasteurized is easy to come by, but not cheap. Adding some crab apples to either adds a nice bit of color and some tannins.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Sep 6, 2016)

My apple wine is really good. From fresh picked apples, only cored and sliced.


----------



## WineYooper (Sep 7, 2016)

Have made from fresh apples, as I have multiple varieties on the old farmstead I bought and do not know what they are. Cored, froze, pressed then fermented and added cinnamon sticks while bulk aging and the result was very good, next time will leave the cinnamon in longer. Most people that come around prefer the reds but the white is good. Much less work using the sole juice.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 7, 2016)

The batch I made last year from apple cider had plenty of pulp so I question whether or not there would be any big advantage to adding apple slices to the must of my next batches. Everyone with one exception really liked the wine. The exception was my 95 year old mother in law who took a sip and commented that she didn't like it because "It tastes like wine!". 

Last year's batch was back sweetened with two cups of brown sugar, one cup of honey and 2 cans of apple juice concentrate. I added a cinnamon stick into secondary but will add same during batch aging for my next batches.

BTW, the cider I buy has no preservatives and is unpasteurized. Ref: Case's Mansfield Cider Mill


----------



## bchilders (Sep 7, 2016)

As many have already stated you can do make apple wine from both cider, fresh apples and I will add from high quality 100% apple juice. I have done it with all of the above. I prefer fresh mostly apples with added juice or cider instead of adding water. I core and chop the apples in 1/2" pieces, makes pressing easier and more efficient. Let the apples sit with pectin over night (or freeze the fruit first) then pinch with yeast. I also add citric acid to boost the acidity and prevent browning. I have had great success but I give mine a lot of time in the carboy to allow clearing and degassing. Apple wine is hard to degas so unless you are trying for a sparkling wine give it time and whip the heck out of it over server weeks. I have also found that a small amount of french or medium American oak works well.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 7, 2016)

bchilders said:


> ... I have also found that a small amount of french or medium American oak works well.



When/how do you add your oak? Thanx...


----------



## FTC Wines (Sep 7, 2016)

Bill, I too add oak to some of my Apple. I add it after the wine has cleared, i.e. After 6-9 months. Roy


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Sep 8, 2016)

bkisel said:


> The exception was my 95 year old mother in law who took a sip and commented that she didn't like it because "It tastes like wine!".



 Old people can be a hoot.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 8, 2016)

montanaWineGuy said:


> Old people can be a hoot.



Now that I'm in my seventies I resemble that remark!


----------



## Whitehrs (Sep 8, 2016)

Any of you all want to pot a recipe/Method? I'd like to try it..


----------



## bkisel (Sep 8, 2016)

Whitehrs said:


> Any of you all want to pot a recipe/Method? I'd like to try it..



Here is what I did...

Used a modified DB recipe with six gallons of apple cider. 

Used bentonite in the primary. 

Substituted acid blend for lemon juice. [I think half the recipe lemon juice would have worked fine.]

One stick of cinnamon in the secondary. [Will use 1 stick in bulk age next batch.]

Back sweetened with 2 cups of brown sugar, 1 cup of honey and 2 cans of frozen apple juice concentrate.

Bulk age 2 months and bottle age 2 months. [Believe most folks here would bulk and bottle age longer than I.]


----------



## geek (Sep 8, 2016)

Bill, remind me how much bentonite you used in that batch.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 8, 2016)

geek said:


> Bill, remind me how much bentonite you used in that batch.



Label reads 2.5 tsp for 5 gal and I did 6 gal... so 3 tsp.

I have noticed that the bentonite I have is courser than and is harder to dissolve than what I get in kits. However, once dissolved it looks just like when I start a kit.


----------



## bchilders (Sep 9, 2016)

bkisel said:


> When/how do you add your oak? Thanx...


I will add Oak cubes or staves either during or after second fermentation. The amount and length of time in wine depends on your personal taste but I normally leave it on for 30 to 60 days. Give it a taste after the first racking post fermentation and see how it is and then decide if it can stand more time on the oak.


----------



## geek (Sep 11, 2016)

I was in Haddam, CT and stopped by a winery that only makes fruit wines.
Tried their dry, off-dry and "sweet" Apple wine.

Neither my wife nor I were impressed with it at all.....

The guy told this wine was made around Sept. 2015, so 1 year old.
Either they don't know how to make this wine or I don't like apple wine and I think this gave me an idea not to make apple wine. Their peach wine was very good though.

Maybe I am going to wait it out and try Roy's apple wine @FTC Wines
at the end of the year when I visit my brother in Fort Myers.


----------

